# Happy 5th birthday to ECIGSSA!



## Silver (6/10/18)

*Wow, can you believe it, ECIGSSA is 5 years old today!*

Happy birthday to ECIGSSA! 

A big thanks to all the wonderful members that make this forum so special! And to the Admin & Mod team for all you do to help make this a great place. And to all the supporting vendors for your dedication, passion and support. 

It's been an incredible journey and I can say for sure that the people on this forum have made it much easier for many of us to improve our vaping and stay off the stinkies!! 

Am very grateful to @Gizmo for originally starting this forum 5 years ago. Without it there is a good chance i would still be on the stinkies.

Thumbs up to everyone on the forum, you are all great and deserve a celebration!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## jm10 (6/10/18)

Wow, Happy Birthday and Congratulationsto Ecigssa 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (6/10/18)

and may there be many, many more!​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (6/10/18)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Alex (6/10/18)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/10/18)

Awesome ECIGSSA 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Bulldog (6/10/18)

Happy Birthday ECIGSSA

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/18)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/18)

Gongrats Ecigssa! 

Take a bow @Gizmo and ALL the mods and admin

And thanks to all the folks who make this a special place.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (6/10/18)

Happy Birthday Eciggsa. Its creators , staff and members.
Well done to all for the 5year journey

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (6/10/18)

Happy Happy Guys

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Pixstar (6/10/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/18)

Congratulations on the birthday ESIGGSA . I am glad a site like this stood the test of time so that I ,as a
newbie could stumble across it and meet fabulous friends, good advisors and help with my mixing experiments.
@Gizmo @Silver, @Rob Fisher and co. thank you for the great service and support , here is to the next 50 !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/10/18)

Happy Birthday, ECIGSSA. Our 5th anniversary. Almost 10 000 members in five years. Thanks to everyone who makes this forum one of the best.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/10/18)

Happy Birthday. We getting cake? 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (6/10/18)

happy birthday Ecigssa !!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/10/18)

Happy birthday ecigssa and thanks @Gizmo for creating this wonderful forum.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/18)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/10/18)

Happy Birthday ECIGSSA! Thanks to each and everyone behind the scenes that keeps the engine running on this great platform, may there be many more years!!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (7/10/18)

Happy birthday ECIGSSA, our home away from home. May there be many more!  
      
The whole orchestra came out to sing happy birthday to you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (13/12/18)

eish missed this one Sorry ECIGSSA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique (13/12/18)

Happy Birthday Ecigsssa, May we have many more vape years

Reactions: Like 5


----------

